# wifes married coworker



## concerned1 (Feb 17, 2011)

My wife of 7yrs has recently been using her new iphone 4 ALOT. on superbowl sunday around family and friends she was glued to it. I managed to get a look at it and she was texting a male married coworker (who himself has just had a kid and been off work for a while). In the past i've know them to text back and forth about work stuff but now it went way too far. He was asking real suggestive stuf and she was palying right along. WTF. Whats my next step? Do the spy phone thing to get more info? ...I know what i saw and looked again later and see deleted the messages..So now i know that she delets them ive been looking at our bill...Crap im ranting noe sorry. Any first step advice? I know talking is the first step but not sure?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Do the cell phone spy thing and get proof. Expose to the other man's wife. Tell your wife that the relationship needs to end right now or that there will be serious consequences for her.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with Atholk.
So calm down and get your wits about you. Right know you can tell the other man W but 1st take some time to think, do not act out on split second decision, think them through.

I recommend you settle down here for a few days and make believe all is well. quitely get the tools you need to support your case with your W , the OM wife, your parents and her paerants. If any thing find the one person that your wife holds in high regard and inform them of your suspicions, but thats it. The last thing you want is for W to takes this deeper undreground.

Get a voice activated recorder and put it in W car. get a GPS for her phone and or car. See you need to investigate this with other tolls such as keylogers and even a PI if you can afford it. Cameras are good if you believe she is taking her activites home with her.

See, the point is gather the evidence, confront and then expose.

Right know all you will get from her is lies. Mine lied on our kids lives that she was not cheating. They will lie and tell you anything like ...."were just friend" even shift the thing on you "your so controlling" or "your pariniod". 

So please take the steps needed in protecting you and you family from any more deciet or STD's. Hopefully its just a EA, but soon it will lead to a PA so take the step in getting the evidence that will be undeniable and bring to light that your W is behaving bad and show her the proof so she will admit to that she is in the wrong.

This will take time so stay strong and be confident that you will get through this with or with out her.

Remember you need proof 1st! so you can validate your suspicions and prove to others your W missgivings.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

The guys are right. You need to gather that evidence, and proceed from there. That's going to take calculated efforts, and pushing emotions out of the way.


----------



## concerned1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I will slow down and take in all the signs around me before acting. Only time will tell. Lest hope its not too late.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds like she's letting this friendship go a little too far, and she will need a good slap of reality to wake her up.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

She's made some poor decisions on her texting this guy, so perhaps, perhaps its at EA stage. Methinks getting a PI and having her car GPS'd is a little overboard at this stage of the game. I mean sure, you want to nip it in the bud, but you can do without overblowing the whole situation too. Like to talk to her friends and family about it... waaaay too early without any real proof of anything besides inproper texting is going on.


----------

